# What does P.O. stand for?



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

It's something I've never really pondered much but was asked today what P.O. stands for (we're talking about basin drains here, not being really angry), and I couldn't give an answer...


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> It's something I've never really pondered much but was asked today what P.O. stands for (we're talking about basin drains here, not being really angry), and I couldn't give an answer...


Plumbing opening. Idk. Pop up overflow


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Pop Up


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Pop Up


Eh. I dunno.

That's like me saying FU. You'll get the gist but it ain't quite right...



Edit: ...or polite for that matter. 'Scuse me Ma'am.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Pop Up


Where'd you get "pop UP" from PO?

It doesn't pop up at all.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The only P.O. I can think of is a purchase order. It's like an authorization number for commercial businesses.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Where'd you get "pop UP" from PO?
> 
> It doesn't pop up at all.



Oh geez you are right!.....wth? I have always called them a "PO"....and written it that way too.....oh lawdy....now I learn I can't spell....no sleep tonight ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've always heard PO assembly. My guess is '*p*op-up and *o*verflow' is what the 'po' stands for.

But for bathtubs, I always hear waste and overflow.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's a drain with a pull out stopper, hence PO.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

patended overflow !


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's a drain with a pull out stopper, hence PO.


 

I have always heard it said PO plug; makes it a bit easier to make sense of. Pull out stopper vs. pop up stopper.








Paul


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Pull out stopper yes. I like to use a grid drain


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I always though P.O. Was some form of birth control.... PULL OUT

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I always though P.O. Was some form of birth control.... PULL OUT
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop



Every 9 seconds.....


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I always though P.O. Was some form of birth control.... PULL OUT
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop



 when you forget to po


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I always though P.O. Was some form of birth control.... PULL OUT
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 For crying aloud...its. Post Office ! !


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> when you forget to po


 
The real answer is ..., PATENTED OUTLET

http://www.rightnowsubmittals.com/Dearborn_760_1_grid_drain.pdf


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plug opening.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Now for the monkey wrench..............

What does "c.o." stand for?


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

OK, I'll bite...
Cleanout Opening?

I cheat...
Center Opening.

http://dearborn.oatey.com/apps/catalog/showskus.asp?ctg=71&subctg=0&prodgrpid=555


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

**


Home / Lavatory Drains / Traps / Tubular Accessories / Lavatory Drains
 
*C.O. plug finger touch drain (without overflow holes)*

*814-*
Complete with two rubber Mack washers to ensure secure fit

Easy finger touch to open and close drain
Brass exposed parts are plated including tailpiece Use with sinks and vessels not containing overflow hole
Fits 1½" opening
Brass components except spring mechanisms Fits thin wall vessel and stainless steel basins
* For longer length see extension tubes

*Available Finishes:*

Select finishes may not be available on all products. Consult your dealer or the Jaclo factory.
(mouse over to view finish)
Chrome, Polished Brass, Polished Nickel, Satin Chrome, Satin Nickel, Antique Brass, Antique Copper, Black Nickel, Oil-Rubbed Bronze, Pewter, Polished Copper, Polished Gold, Satin Brass, Satin Gold, Bronze Umber, Matte Black, Unlaquered Brass









 


Previous Item
Next Item

 
Specifications No product manual available at this time



ChromePolished BrassPolished NickelSatin ChromeSatin NickelAntique BrassAntique CopperBlack NickelOil-Rubbed BronzePewterPolished CopperPolished GoldSatin BrassSatin GoldBronze UmberMatte BlackUnlaquered Brass
Add to My Jaclo Project 





New Products
RAIN CANOPIES, SHOWERHEADS & SHOWER COLLECTIONS
HANDSHOWERS, KITS & ACCESSORIES
FAUCETS, POT FILLERS & TUB SPOUTS
DECORATIVE SPECIALTIES
DESIGNER GRAB BARS + HANDLES
STEAM VALVE ORIGINAL
CHANNEL DRAINS
GO GREEN
 
© 2012 JACLO · 129 DERMODY STREET · CRANFORD, NEW JERSEY · 07016
PHONE: 800.852.3906 | FAX: 800.852.4133 | CONTACT US | SECURITY & PRIVACY | HELP


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Clean Out


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Change Order :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Then why in the world do they call it a ptrap when you don't pee in it

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Bob MacKinnon (Jun 7, 2012)

*Bob*

PO is short for Patented Overflow. This expression is rarely used anymore. It was inteded to distingwish between a Standing Overflow SO and the built in lav. overflows that are now more common.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob MacKinnon said:


> PO is short for Patented Overflow. This expression is rarely used anymore. It was inteded to distingwish between a Standing Overflow SO and the built in lav. overflows that are now more common.


cool. but can we get an intro?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Then why in the world do they call it a ptrap when you don't pee in it


Maybe you don't. We've been over this before I think....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I say," Pull Out Drain" is the correct answer.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Drain-1PNV4


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a call for a p.o. ( pull out) drain leaky problem. I decided to stop at the p.o. ( post office ) to drop off some mails, then some p.o.s. ( piece of shizz) driver p.o. ( pizzed off) me, almost backed into me while texting. 
Checked out the p.o. (pop out) drain and needed a p.o. ( purchase order) from the supply house for replacment.
Then on the way home, the p.o. ( police officer) p.o. ( pull over) me , telling me that p.o.s. ( pail of shizz) is falling off and losing the crappy p.o. (pull out) assy. The p.o. (police officer) gave me a p.o. (police order) ticket for littering. 
Got home and found p.o. ( post office) called and stated my stamps were p.o. ( postal outdated). Went to my refridgrator and found the p.o. ( plug outlet) breaker was tripped and beer got warmed... now I'm having a p.o. day....


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

My understanding of po plug is a plugged outlet.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Bob MacKinnon said:


> PO is short for Patented Overflow. This expression is rarely used anymore. It was inteded to distingwish between a Standing Overflow SO and the built in lav. overflows that are now more common.


 I have heard this needs to be engineered! Dont let them take your lunch money either!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pilot light said:


> I have heard this needs to be engineered! Dont let them take your lunch money either!


 P.O. ( Pilot light Out ) have you checked in with your P.0. ( Parole Officer) lately?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> P.O. ( Pilot light Out ) have you checked in with your P.0. ( Parole Officer) lately?


 Damn thanks for reminding me! :thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://dearborn.oatey.com/apps/catalog/showskus.asp?ctg=71&subctg=0&prodgrpid=555


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I got a call for a p.o. ( pull out) drain leaky problem. I decided to stop at the p.o. ( post office ) to drop off some mails, then some p.o.s. ( piece of shizz) driver p.o. ( pizzed off) me, almost backed into me while texting.
> Checked out the p.o. (pop out) drain and needed a p.o. ( purchase order) from the supply house for replacment.
> Then on the way home, the p.o. ( police officer) p.o. ( pull over) me , telling me that p.o.s. ( pail of shizz) is falling off and losing the crappy p.o. (pull out) assy. The p.o. (police officer) gave me a p.o. (police order) ticket for littering.
> Got home and found p.o. ( post office) called and stated my stamps were p.o. ( postal outdated). Went to my refridgrator and found the p.o. ( plug outlet) breaker was tripped and beer got warmed... now I'm having a p.o. day....


This was creative for sure!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

PO=Plumbers On-line.


----------

